# Feral Druide - Welches Leder?



## un4go10 (6. August 2007)

Hab schon in anderen Foren nachgesehn und hier. Hab aber leider noch nichts passendes Gefunden.
Auf was soll ich mich Spezalisieren?
Drachenlderer fällt ja weg.
Aber was soll ich jetzt nehmen. Stamm oder Elementar.
Muss öfters in Instanzen Tanken. Was wär da Praktisch?


----------



## Isegrim (6. August 2007)

Schau dir hier die Rezepte für Elementar- und hier die für Stammeslederverarbeitung an. Danach kann man eigentlich immer wunderbar entscheiden, was man möchte.


----------



## Cador (6. August 2007)

Also für Feral würd ich auf jedenfall eher Elementarlederer nehmen, da das Stammeszeug mit dem +int usw was für Caster ist....

wegen dem Tanken brauchst dir keine großen Sorgen machen, du kannst mit genug ruf bei der Expedition des Cenarius Muster für super Tankleder kaufen! Nennt sich Grollhufset!

Generel empfehle ich für Ferals das Ruf farmen bei der Expedition des Cenarius für jeden Feraldruiden, da man sich so den Erdenwächter holen kann, welcher eine 1a Tankwaffe abgibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## un4go10 (6. August 2007)

Danke für die Antworten.
Werd dann wohl Elemantar skillen.
Und das mit dem Hammer wusste ich auch noch nicht. Da hab ich ja noch einiges vor mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psytis (20. September 2007)

Ich bin jetzt vielleicht etwas spät, aber das elementarlederset bringt dir als tank nix. Das grollhufset kannst auch als normaler lederer.
Wenn du aber öfters auch mal als katze rumläufst is das elementar set ganz gut.


----------



## Maertens (25. September 2007)

Braucht man eigentlich für irgendeines der BC Rezepte eine Spezialisierung?


----------



## Psytis (25. September 2007)

nein


----------



## Maertens (25. September 2007)

Dachte ich mir, gut danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

